# Just made a new website



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 27, 2022)

Hi, I made a new cubing website  It has all the world records, my records links and more coming soon

If you would like me to put your records on the site just tell me so and post your records

the link is: https://sites.google.com/view/speedtimes/home?authuser=0


----------



## gsingh (Jun 27, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> Hi, I made a new cubing website  It has all the world records, my records links and more coming soon
> 
> If you would like me to put your records on the site just tell me so and post your records
> 
> the link is: https://sites.google.com/view/speedtimes/home?authuser=0


nice site
this is wrong though

it was at blind is back la


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> nice site
> this is wrong though
> View attachment 19752
> it was at blind is back la


Ok thank you  I have a section for help on the website so please use that next time


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 28, 2022)

not bad i like the website


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Jun 28, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> not bad i like the website


Thanks I just completed the first patch of patches v1.0.1


----------

